# Weird 'balls' on plant in vegetative (not pollen sacks)



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

They Look Like Tiny Yellow/greenish Spots That Humans Would Get (acne) On Their Skin.

They Are Located Above The Side Shoots Near The Branches Of The First Set Of Leaves.

Could These Balls Be Fungi Or Mould?

They Are Definitly Not Pollen Sacks As The Plants Are 2 And A Half Weeks Into Veg (not Auto Flowering Crops Either)

I Tried Taking Loads Of Pics But Camera Is Not Clear, I Can Reveal More Info On Request.

They Look Like Tiny Green & Yellow Traslucent And Puss Filled White Head Spots.

More Are Growing On The Next Set Of Side Shoots But Smaller.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2008)

eggs from insects maybe but cant tell really unless ya put up a pic tho.  thanks


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, think we're going to need a pic for this one


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> eggs from insects maybe but cant tell really unless ya put up a pic tho. thanks


 
Thanks for the help but I do not think they are eggs because Ive tried to remove them and they are solid.

They do not look like eggs and will not come off.

They seem to be growing from the plant rather than on it. Stems seem a bit purple or even reddish in places aswel.

I have been browsing the net since I discovered them and cannot find anything like them!

They seem to grow and get more puss filled each time I look at them.

WILL TRY AND GET A PICTURE

Could this be a new discovery??? I doubt it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 23, 2008)

i had a plant do something similar to what your talkin about.. turned out my humitity was way to high and it was tryin to grow roots.. that was the only plant i've had that done it.. not sure why.. i lowerd the humitiy and watered more often and it stopped.. it wasn't just on the lower main stem it was all the way up past the first branches and on them aswel.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i had a plant do something similar to what your talkin about.. turned out my humitity was way to high and it was tryin to grow roots.. that was the only plant i've had that done it.. not sure why.. i lowerd the humitiy and watered more often and it stopped.. it wasn't just on the lower main stem it was all the way up past the first branches and on them aswel.


 
That could be correct slowmo77, the humidity is quite high and I have not watered in 3 days because I was waiting for the soil to dry out almost completly down 2" before I flushed the pots through with aged water.
I do not water or nute the plants untill 2" of soil is dry, is this a good idea or not?

MY HUMIDITY

59 most of the time
Min 57
Max 74

I know HR during vegetative growth should be 40-50%
The max has been 74!
How the hell am I going to bring it down to 30-40% for flower?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 23, 2008)

if the RH of the area outside the grow room/box where you are drawing fresh air from is lower than that of inside, then increasing the amount of air drawn into the grow and drawn out should lower the RH of it. ie - greater air exchange


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

A lot more ventilation or a dehumidifier.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

The area the grow box is drawing air in from is more humid than the box its self so increasing the intake would not solve my problem? Im not sure?

I definitley need the inatake on dont I? Temp is ok with it off and just the exhaust. There is a fan in the box but it doesnt really blow on them much it points at the top of the reflector, should I reposition it to point at them?

Help!

If I added a floor standing fan to the area the grow box is drawing air in from would this help?

Already have a duhumidifer in the area around the grow box and duhumidifers that are not electric but they use some sort of stone that traps mositure.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

Got a very clear picture comming shortly...

SHOWS BALLS VERY CLEAR... ALSO SHOWS PURPLE STEM

(NOT MY BALLS... MY PLANTS HAVE WEIRD GROWTH THAT IS NOT POLLEN SACKS I REPEAT NOT POLLEN SACKS!)


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

These Look Really Shiny... Shiny Balls! Shiny Balls!


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks to all who helped anyway yo


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

uppin' i need more info on these pics yo


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a Kahuna pheno that has those same exact appendeges. As the plant matures the clear goes away and they become crusty nob looking things. No idea whats the cause, but the plant always matures normal and is actually one of my highest yeilders. These "nobs" end up almost doubling the brances circumference thus allowing said branches to hold lots of heavy flowers. Weird...IMO Much Love.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:
			
		

> I have a Kahuna pheno that has those same exact appendeges. As the plant matures the clear goes away and they become crusty nob looking things. No idea whats the cause, but the plant always matures normal and is actually one of my highest yeilders. These "nobs" end up almost doubling the brances circumference thus allowing said branches to hold lots of heavy flowers. Weird...IMO Much Love.


 
Thanks for the help buddy, I hope this plant is a female and grows lots of heavy flowers in that case.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

Any ideas on the colour of the stem? All plants are this purple colour.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:
			
		

> I have a Kahuna pheno that has those same exact appendeges. As the plant matures the clear goes away and they become crusty nob looking things. No idea whats the cause, but the plant always matures normal and is actually one of my highest yeilders. These "nobs" end up almost doubling the brances circumference thus allowing said branches to hold lots of heavy flowers. Weird...IMO Much Love.


 
does the MJ plant ever secrete anything like a tree does sap say maybe in certain conditions weather it too hot dry humid or watever?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 23, 2008)

ya... I would reposition yer fan blowing at the light to more on the plants, fer sure... you want them to be "swaying in the breeze", so-to-speak...  

IMO, that would help in higher humidity conditions....


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

We thought it could be sap. Humidity is my main problem so that could be it.
I've seen the pics of bud rot and I want to lower the humidity before the plants enter the 12/12. 

Any ideas!

We've got a dehumidifier and good air exchange.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is your humidity so high?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2008)

grumpygrowers said:
			
		

> That could be correct slowmo77, the humidity is quite high and I have not watered in 3 days because I was waiting for the soil to dry out almost completly down 2" before I flushed the pots through with aged water.
> I do not water or nute the plants untill 2" of soil is dry, is this a good idea or not?
> 
> MY HUMIDITY
> ...


i kept my humidity around 65-70% during veg...as for bringing it down..if your venting and using an HPS , that should really help


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 23, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> does the MJ plant ever secrete anything like a tree does sap say maybe in certain conditions weather it too hot dry humid or watever?


 

The only time I,ve ever seen one "secrete" anything is after a cut or break. This plant is amazing and will immediately send healing salve to any such wound.(What a healing plant she is!) This is only from personal experience and I would love to learn if other "secretions" do occur based on evironmental extremes? IMO Much Love.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

What you have is a *Laticifer*

A laticifer is a type of elongated secretory cell found in the leaves and/or stems of plants that produce latex and rubber as secondary metabolites. Laticifers may be articulated, i.e., composed of a series of cells joined together, or non-articulated, consisting of one long cell. They are thought to have a role in wound healing and as defense against herbivory and are often used for taxonomy.
Laticifers were first described by H. A. de Barry in 1877.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why is your humidity so high?


 
I dont know, we dont have the intake or exhaust fans on during the 6 hours off which is from 12-6 at night.
I  flushed the pots through with aged water this morning and let the water run out of the pots quite a lot before putting them back in the box and raised the reflector before I put them back under it and the RH is 68% and the tempature is 25.6 degress C.
Not so bad for temp but the HR is still quite high, I want to lower it to 30-40% before flowering. The dehumidifier was not on today because we were fixing it up a bit and cleaning it to make sure it runs its best.

Hope the max and min readings for the HR are better tomorrow. It never drops below 60%.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 23, 2008)

ya its not what im talking about. what i see in the pictures is normal i think i see it on all my plants.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 23, 2008)

Not all plants create latex, in fact only a few families of plants produces latex, and I am just about sure cannabis is not one of them... Poppies do, as well as lettice to a point but Cannabis does not



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What you have is a *Laticifer*
> 
> A laticifer is a type of elongated secretory cell found in the leaves and/or stems of plants that produce latex and rubber as secondary metabolites. Laticifers may be articulated, i.e., composed of a series of cells joined together, or non-articulated, consisting of one long cell. They are thought to have a role in wound healing and as defense against herbivory and are often used for taxonomy.
> Laticifers were first described by H. A. de Barry in 1877.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Not all plants create latex, in fact only a few families of plants produces latex, and I am just about sure cannabis is not one of them... Poppies do, as well as lettice to a point but Cannabis does not


 

*Cannabidaceae Endl.*


Alternatively _Cannabaceae_ auctt., _Cannabiaceae_ auctt., _Cannabinaceae_ auctt. 
Including _Lupulaceae_ Link, _Strobiliaceae_ Dulac 
*Habit and leaf form. *Herbs, or lianas; laticiferous, or with coloured juice, or non-laticiferous and without coloured juice; resinous, or not resinous. Annual, or perennial. Self supporting (_Cannabis_), or climbing (_Humulus_); when climbing, stem twiners; _Humulus_ twining clockwise. Mesophytic. *Leaves* alternate, or opposite; petiolate; non-sheathing; not gland-dotted; *aromatic*; simple, or compound; when compound, palmate. Lamina when simple, dissected, or entire; when lobed, palmatifid; palmately veined; cross-venulate. *Leaves* *stipulate*. Stipules intrapetiolar; free of one another; persistent. Leaves without a persistent basal meristem. *General anatomy. *Plants with laticifers (unsegmented, unbranched  the contents resinous in _Cannabis_, colourless in _Humulus_). The laticifers in leaves, in stems, and in the fruits.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

grumpygrowers said:
			
		

> We thought it could be sap. Humidity is my main problem so that could be it.
> I've seen the pics of bud rot and I want to lower the humidity before the plants enter the 12/12.
> 
> Any ideas!
> ...


 


with these things in...you still have high RH? IMO...you need to get that rH down before switching to 12/12..Good luck


take care and be safe


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 24, 2008)

Checked the temps and RH today at 5.22pm...

TEMP

AT TIME CHECKED- 31.7 degress C (it's been pretty sunny today)
MIN- 26.9 degress C
MAX- 32 degress C

HUMIDITY

AT TIME CHECKED- 55
MIN- 55
MAX- 66

The humidity is better but the temp is a bit higher so I've put a floor standing fan in the area outside the box to cool the air a little. The humidity is pretty good seeing as the plants were flushed yesterday and the top of their pots have not been covered yet.


----------

